# Ahem, Stickfighting 101 Literally!!!



## Guro Harold (Nov 8, 2010)

[yt]onK0ylJQHqY[/yt]


----------



## Ken Morgan (Nov 8, 2010)

Thats not stick fighting, thats fighting with lumber....


----------



## altc (Nov 10, 2010)

wow... I really do not know what to make of that at all.. would love to hear the story behind that


----------



## David43515 (Jul 12, 2011)

Well it beats using machetes. As I recall that`s fairly common down there. My brother in law had a Jamaican landlord who still got newspapers from the old country, and there was always a story of someone getting carved up with a machete. That`s what happens when the govt doesn`t care enough to give everyone AK-47s.


----------

